# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Transcient Ischemic Attack/Voorbijgaande kleine hersenbloeding - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Wat is een kleine beroerte?*
Een kleine beroerte of Transient Ischaemic Attack (voorbijgaande doorbloedingsstoornis of TIA) is een tijdelijke bloedstoornis of een stagnatie in de bloedtoevoer. Een TIA gaat binnen de 24 uur voorbij. Een kleine beroerte is vaak een voorbode van een beroerte of cerebrovasculair accident.

Een kleine beroerte kan leiden tot verlammingsverschijnselen in de benen en armen, spraak- en zichtstoornissen, moeilijkheden met slikken, kwijlen, hoofdpijn, duizeligheid en verwarring. De effecten van een kleine hersenberoerte gaan vanzelf over. Ze kunnen net zo goed 5 minuten blijven duren als 24 uur.

De oorzaak van een kleine beroerte is meestal de slechte kwaliteit van de bloedvaten. Die zijn aangetast door de ouderdom of door een ongezonde levensstijl (roken, diabetes, hoge bloeddruk, hoge cholesterol,). Een klein deel van de hersenen krijgt plots te weinig bloed door een vernauwing van de bloedvaten of een bloedklontertje. De verschijnselen van een kleine beroerte zijn afhankelijk van welk deel van de hersenen geen bloed meer krijgt.

Een TIA is van voorbijgaande aard, na een paar dagen zijn de slachtoffers alweer de oude. Toch kondigt een kleine beroerte vaak een ernstige beroerte aan. Vaak wordt een kleine beroerte ook gevolgd door een of meerdere nieuwe TIAs. Om dat te voorkomen moet de patiënt zijn levensstijl aanpassen:
* Stoppen met roken
* Bij overgewicht: afvallen
* Minstens 200 gram groenten en twee stukken fruit per dag eten
* Alcoholverbruik matigen (1 of 2 glazen per dag)
* Voldoende bewegen en ontspannen
* Cholesterol verlagen, hoge bloeddruk bestrijden, diabetes bestrijden: levensstijl aanpassen en medicijnen nemen.

Na een kleine beroerte krijg je bloedverdunners voorgeschreven, waarmee de kans op een nieuwe TIA kleiner wordt.

_(Bron: goedgezond.be)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Transcient Ischemic Attack*
Een TIA is een voorbijgaande beroerte. Het lijkt misschien niet ernstig, omdat de verschijnselen snel weg zijn. Maar een TIA kan een voorbode zijn van een herseninfarct met blijvende gevolgen. Wat is een TIA en wat moet u doen?
TIA staat voor Transcient Ischemic Attack. Vrij vertaald is dit een kortdurende verstopping van een bloedvat in de hersenen.
Uw hersenen zijn het regelcentrum van het lichaam. Als daar iets misgaat, merkt u dit meteen.
Bij een kortdurende verstopping van een bloedvat ontstaan er tijdelijke uitvalsverschijnselen. Deze kunnen enkele minuten duren. Meestal duren ze niet langer dan 20 minuten. Daarna is alles weer volledig normaal. Een enkele keer duren de verschijnselen wat langer, maar ze zijn uiterlijk binnen 24 uur verdwenen. 

*Wat zijn de oorzaken?*
Er zijn 2 belangrijke oorzaken van een TIA of herseninfarct
* slagaderverkalking
* hartritmestoornissen
*Slagaderverkalking*
Slagaderverkalking (atherosclerose) is een proces dat ongeveer op uw 20e begint en langzaam zorgt voor vernauwing van de slagaders. Bij sommigen gaat dit langzaam, bij anderen iets sneller. Risicofactoren voor hart- en vaatziekten hebben invloed op dit proces.
*Hartritmestoornissen*
Ook in het hart kan een stolseltje ontstaan.Dit komt vooral voor bij mensen met een onregelmatig hartritme (bijvoorbeeld boezemfibrilleren).

*Gevolgen*
'Het venijn zit in de staart' is een uitdrukking die zeker van toepassing is op een beroerte. Een beroerte is een ingrijpende gebeurtenis. Niet alleen voor de patiënt zelf, maar ook voor de partner, kinderen en naaste familie. Vaak zijn de gevolgen pas later zichtbaar en daar zit het venijn.
De aard en ernst van de gevolgen zijn afhankelijk van de plaats en grootte van de beschadiging. Soms zijn de gevolgen van een beroerte zo ernstig dat het slachtoffer overlijdt.
*Zichtbare gevolgen*
Lichamelijke beperkingen zijn de meest zichtbare en daardoor ook de meest bekende gevolgen van een beroerte. Wat zijn de zichtbare verschijnselen?
_Plotseling:_
* kunt u uw arm of been niet meer bewegen beroerte spraak
* hangt uw mond scheef
* spreekt u wartaal
* ziet u dubbel of helemaal niets meer met een oog
* heeft u last van hevige draaiduizelingen
* krijgt u ernstige hoofdpijn
*Minder zichtbare gevolgen*
Vaak heeft een beroerte een groot aantal minder zichtbare gevolgen. De buitenwereld merkt ze meestal niet direct op. De partner en/of kinderen merken de gevolgen wel. Voorbeelden zijn:
* vermoeidheid 
* concentratieproblemen
* slecht kunnen plannen van de dagelijkse activiteiten 
* vergeetachtigheid
* verandering in gedrag of karakter 
De aard en ernst van de gevolgen zijn afhankelijk van het deel van de hersenen dat beschadigd is. Een beroerte heeft vaak een gehele of gedeeltelijke verlamming van een lichaamszijde tot gevolg.
*Rechts of links?*
De rechter- en linkerhersenhelft hebben verschillende functies. Het rechter deel van de hersenen stuurt de linkerkant van het lichaam aan en omgekeerd. Breoerte: linker- en rechterkant
De gevolgen van een beroerte in de linker hersenhelft zijn:
* verlamming van de rechter lichaamszijde
* uitval van het gezichtsveld aan de rechterkant van beide ogen
* niet reageren op signalen aan de rechterkant van het lichaam (neglect)
Ook het spraakcentrum bevindt zich in de linker hersenhelft. 
_Bij een beroerte aan de linkerzijde zien we dan ook vaak problemen met:_
* spreken (afasie of dysartrie)
* het begrijpen van de gesproken taal
* lezen 
* schrijven
*De gevolgen van een beroerte in de rechter hersenhelft zijn:*
* verlamming van de linker lichaamshelft
* uitval van het gezichtsveld aan de linkerkant van beide ogen
* niet reageren op signalen aan de linkerkant van het lichaam (neglect)
* problemen met ruimtelijke waarneming
Naarmate er meer hersenweefsel beschadigd is, zijn de gevolgen ernstiger. 

*Wat is het verschil met een herseninfarct?*
Een TIA is in feite hetzelfde als een herseninfarct, alleen verdwijnen de klachten geheel binnen een dag. Heeft u daarna nog (lichte) restverschijnselen, dan is er sprake van een herseninfarct.

*Neem een TIA serieus!*
Een TIA kan een voorbode zijn van een beroerte met blijvende gevolgen. Ieder jaar krijgen ongeveer 41.000 mensen een beroerte. Ongeveer 6000 van deze mensen krijgen een waarschuwing in de vorm van een TIA. Neem een TIA dus serieus! 
U weet misschien wel wat de signalen van een beroerte zijn. Maar als het uzelf of uw naaste overkomt, is het toch een stuk moeilijker om ze te herkennen. Waar moet u op letten?
Bij de volgende signalen belt u direct 112:
* Mond: Let op of de mond scheef staat of een mondhoek naar beneden hangt. 
Hulpmiddel: vraag de persoon om zijn tanden te laten zien.
* Arm: Let op of een arm of been verlamd is.
Hulpmiddel: Laat de persoon beide armen naar voren strekken en de binnenkant van de handen naar boven draaien. Kijk of een arm wegzakt.
* Spraak: Let op of de persoon onduidelijk spreekt of niet meer uit de woorden komt.
Hulpmiddel: Laat de persoon een zin uitspreken. 
Bel direct 112! Tijdverlies = hersenverlies!
Maar...misschien is het een TIA. Moet ik dan niet even wachten of de verschijnselen verdwijnen? Nee. Wacht nooit af, maar bel altijd direct 112!
Een herseninfarct, hersenbloeding en een TIA hebben dezelfde verschijnselen. Bij een herseninfarct of -bloeding houden de verschijnselen aan, bij een TIA verdwijnen ze vaak snel.
U kunt het verschil niet zien, artsen wel. Hoe sneller u belt, hoe eerder de artsen weten wat u heeft. De behandeling (trombolyse) kan dan zo snel mogelijk gestart worden. Zo heeft u minder kans op blijvende schade. 
Ga altijd naar uw huisarts, ook als de verschijnselen al weg zijn. Hij kan nader onderzoek doen en met u bespreken welke maatregelen nodig zijn om een nieuwe TIA te voorkomen. 

*Onderzoek*
U komt binnen in het ziekenhuis met verschijnselen die wijzen op een beroerte. Wat gebeurt er dan allemaal?
Aan de buitenkant is niet te zien of de beroerte door een herseninfarct of een hersenbloeding veroorzaakt wordt. Dit moet de arts wel weten omdat de behandeling van een infarct heel anders is dan bij een bloeding. Hoe eerder met de behandeling gestart kan worden hoe groter de kans op herstel.
Veel ziekenhuizen hebben een stroke-unit. Dit is een gespecialiseerde afdeling voor patiënten met een beroerte. Na binnenkomst op de spoedeisende hulp volgt een onderzoek naar de oorzaak van uw klachten. Dit is bijna altijd een CT-scan. Alleen bij twijfel wordt er soms voor een MRI gekozen.
Voordelen van een CT-scan zijn: 
* een CT-scan is in alle ziekenhuizen aanwezig
* duurt ongeveer 10 minuten
* is gemakkelijk uitvoerbaar
* geeft snel inzicht in de oorzaak: een herseninfarct of -bloeding
In de dagen na een beroerte krijgt u een aantal vervolgonderzoeken om de oorzaak vast te stellen. Dit kunnen zijn:
* bloeddrukmeting
* hartfilmpje (ECG)
* echo-onderzoek
* bloedvatkatheterisatie (angiografie)

*Behandeling*
Door binnen 4,5 uur na de eerste uitvalsverschijnselen speciale medicijnen toe te dienen, kunnen de gevolgen van een herseninfarct beperkt worden. Lees meer over trombolyse of bekijk het filmpje van het Atrium MC over trombolyse (9 minuten) .
Om een nieuw herseninfarct te voorkomen kan de behandeling bestaan uit:
* medicijnen
* aanpassen van de leefstijl
* operatie (preventief)
Is uw beroerte veroorzaakt door bloeding? Dan is soms een operatie nodig om verdere bloeding te voorkomen. 

_(Bron: hartstichting.nl)_

----------

